

Why Aren't Crowds Flocking to Windows Phones? - gatsby
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Survey-Why-Arent-The-Crowds-paidcontent-1301991073.html?x=0&.v=1

======
brudgers
WP7 is the commercialization of what is primarily a Microsoft research project
- running Windows on ARM (coming mainstream in the next version of Windows).
As a product, it is a long term strategy, and it is no coincidence that it is
leading out with ATT just at the time when Apple has announce their love for
Verizon (who used Microsoft Kin to gain Apple's interest).

Keep in mind that WP7 was under consideration from 51% despite being new to
the market and exclusive to one carrier...while the admitted market leader
Apple was barely edging Android even after the big news that they were headed
to Verizon.

------
jim_h
"At 158, it’s a small sample size, and it’s still early days for the Windows
Phone 7 platform..."

It's still a bit too early to tell considering how long iPhone and Android
have been out.

~~~
byoung2
_It's still a bit too early to tell considering how long iPhone and Android
have been out._

I remember the pre-iPhone launch hype, and the general level of excitement.
Remember those "this is how you turn it on..." commercials and how everyone
just had to have one? There was a similar amount of anticipation before the
first Android phone was released. There is nothing near that for any Windows
Phone. I bet this is largely because people generally dislike Microsoft, and
that previous versions of Windows Phones were not very user-friendly. The HTC
TouchFlo 3D and Sense overlays were nice, but vanilla Windows Mobile was
terrible. Windows Phone 7 is completely different, but people won't give it a
chance.

------
vyrotek
For me, because they're on the wrong carrier.

~~~
byoung2
Are they still only on AT&T? If I had to be on AT&T I'd rather get an iPhone.

